# Trigger Shot



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

After down regging for 2 weeks I developed a cyst and was told to use the trigger shot to burst it (it was/is producing estrogen) and continue with Buserelin.

I was told to wait a week for a bleed (due today) can you tell me how this works and is it the trigger which prompts the bleed?

Thank you

Vanessa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Vanessa,

Cysts can interfere with your cycle as they can produce hormones that counteract the buserelin that shuts off your normal hormone cycle and results in down regulation. It may resut in your lining not thining enough so taking the trigger will act as it does in your natural cycle and induce a bleed.

Hopefully once your lining has shed you will be ready for stimms (the buserelin will continue and keep your natural hormone levels suppressed to preventg any inadvertent natural trigger)

Hope this is helpful
Maz x


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

thankyou so much, do you know if its exactly a week before you bleed or does it depend on your cycle? My period was every 32days i took the trigger a week ago now but have had no bleed so far.

thanks again


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It will vary - in order to shed the uterine lining your hormone levels need to drop below a critical level unique to you.
It depends on how much hormone the cyst was producing, how fast you clear the hormones from the blood stream and what the critical level is in you.
You just have to wait and it will start when it is ready to.

Patience and taking each day as it comes in this process is the only way.
You will get there and it will be worth it in the end.


----------

